# Wordpress database



## balanga (Oct 14, 2018)

Which database pkg do people recommend these days for use with Wordpress?


----------



## scottro (Oct 14, 2018)

For our clients, we use MySQL and haven't had complaints.  I don't know which would be considered standard. RedHat, and therefore, CentOS and Fedora have switched to MariaDB, and I've not seen many complaints about that either. 
(That last bit is probably only useful if you think you may switch to a Linux DB server at some point.)


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 14, 2018)

To my understanding WordPress doesn't support anything other than MySQL (and MariaDB which is effectively MySQL). It's one of the few reasons why my company still uses MySQL, the rest has been all phased out to Postgres.


----------



## balanga (Oct 15, 2018)

I was wondering whether to start using MariaDB because of questions about MySQL eventually not being open sourced.... Seem to remember reading something along those lines a while back...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2018)

By default everything will be linked to MySQL 5.6. So that would be your obvious choice.


----------

